# Best T5HO Light Fixture



## Clayton1978 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, this is my first post (excluding my intro post). Just so you know, I've combed through this lighting forum for a bit and have read some very useful threads. With that said, here's my question. I have a 46 gallow Bowfron tank which is 36" long. I want to set it up as a planted tank and am looking for the best T4HO light (unless someone recommends a different type). I must confess, I really like the Hagen T5 GLO (http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/glo/GLOT5_LightProg2_EN.cfm_ however it only produces 78W of lighting. Going with 3 wpg, I need at least 138 wpg. Therefore I'm looking at the Nova Extreme 4x39W Light (http://www.aquaticexchange.com/product_info.php?cPath=254_301_417_333&products_id=441).

Does anyone have any recommendations? Another important factore to me is quietness. My tank is in my living room near my home theater (no other place to put it).

Also, just throwing this one out here too...I read this is a good CF (http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewItem~idProduct~CU01128~tab~4.html). It is a lot cheaper though quality and a good long term investment mean more to me. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Look at the Tek, if thats to expensive check out Catalina aquarium


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Clayton1978 (again),
I have a 45 gallon tall (36"X12"X24" tall) which I think is close to your tank dimensions. I went with a DIY Compact Fluorescent fixture with a 96 watt 6700K CF bulb. No fan, no noise, excellent plant growth. As you check out threads here on APC you will see AH Supply mentioned.....here is a link if you decide to go CF. Good prices on 6700K bulbs too!
http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Clay,

The wpg rule does not hold good for the HO lights. The Hagen T5HO 2x39W will be up to par even for high light plants. 

You may also want to send a note to niko in the forum with your question. He's an expert in this area.

Good Luck.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

second the tek if you can afford it. catalinas are also pretty good lights as well. but if you got the green... tek for t5ho.


----------



## Clayton1978 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ok, I think the Tek lights would be nice but a bit too high for my price range. To be perfectly honest, I am having a hard time convincing myself to spend more than $100. For this price or a bit less I can get a 2x39W T-5 light with individual reflectors (my current favored light) or a 1x96W Compact Fluorescent light with or without a lunar light.

I've been reading around and some people say a 39W T-5 is not equal to a 39W Compact Fluorescent or regular fluorescent light. Does anyone agree/disagree with this? Would the 2x39W T-5 be enough for a 46 Gallon Bowfront (approx 12 x 36)? 

I am looking for medium lighting and plan to use easy growing and easy avaliable plants. Nothing too fancy. Any help/advice would greatly be appreciated, especially links to other really good lights. Also, if I had to spend more I could get a 4x39X T-5 however I'd ideally like to keep my cost down and that would be more than twice the 2x39W. Thank you.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I've used a Nova Extreme 2x39W and a Nova Extreme 4x39W on a 46 gallon Bow front. The 2x39W was good for Vals, Java Ferns and Rotala (when it got taller) but I wanted to do foreground plants as well so, I bought the 4X39W. The 4X39W Nova Extreme had an "Extremely" loud fan so I had to replace it with a 40 MM computer fan. Since the computer fan spun at a lower velocity, I removed the clear plastic splash shield so the bulbs would remain cooler. I am currently running the 4X39W with 2 Geissmann 6000 Ks and 2 Current 6700 Ks at 8 hours a day. If you can get by with the 2X39W, you won't have to worry about fan noise. For the money ($190.00), the 4X39W works well for me but the 10,000 K bulbs didn't grow plants very well. Even when used with the Geissmanns so that's why I also purchased the 6700 Ks. I did also scuttle the original actinics since they are useless for plants. I think the bottom line is, if you don't want to pay for the Tek, mounting brackets and bulbs, you will probably need to swap the fan and bulbs on the Extreme 4X39W. I like the Extreme 4X39 because it is only 8 X 36 inches and looks good but, it requires changes.

I hope this helps!


----------

